# Crab Trap Cleanup 2015



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officials are gearing up for the 14th annual Texas Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program Feb. 21 to March 2.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140206a

We're knocking around the idea of Limetreuce colored (Or as close as we can get) CTCU t-shirts this year in honor of brother Melon and giving all the proceeds to Sheila! May try to get his favorite saying on there somewhere too, ""If It Aint Limetreuce, It Aint No Use"! 

I'm not sure if we'll have time to get them done on such short notice though!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll hop in my time machine and be there!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

is this the next MAIN EVENT???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Be alert


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Will there be BBQ? 

How about mobility scooters for those with disabilities?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

"Limetreuse Always"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Will there be BBQ?
> 
> How about mobility scooters for those with disabilities?


there will be mobility scooters - but they are there for C****y to get his latest conquest back to the tailgate.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

will it be safe for me to come out?



and hurry up and order shirts.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> will it be safe for me to come out?
> 
> and hurry up and order shirts.


Bring your lawnmower and plenty gas for it.:rotfl:

It's good to see you back man.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> will it be safe for me to come out?


 Probably best for you to stay in the closet.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Da Harbormaster is awesome, Just saying , Sorta??


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt. John Havens said:


> Probably best for you to stay in the closet.


but your taking up all the space


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> but your taking up all the space


How would you possibly know that?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:an1:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Limetreuce, baby! :cheers:


----------



## TheOneLeggedDuck (Jul 22, 2014)

awesome, I know there's a string of abandoned traps on the grass line in west gal bay that needs to be taken out, can't wait, that's my birthday weekend also so I was going to be out on the boat any way, awesome-ness, anybody wanna ride on the Ole shallowsport with me? lol

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Shaddy, if you could bring a guitar, and stay up all night serenading Harbormaster under his bedroom window just like old times....that would be greaaaaat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just like old times! 

The shirts are going to be $20 each for up to an XL and $25 for XXL and XXXL. 

Thought we would have a sample to put up but we seem to have hit a staub!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Here you go Harbor!

all proceeds from shirt sales will go to Melon's widow.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I will try and make this one. Should be fun.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The only thing missing on that t-shirt is a Whataburger logo...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Shaddy, if you could bring a guitar, and stay up all night serenading Harbormaster under his bedroom window just like old times....that would be greaaaaat.


Sounds like a plan!  :cheers:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

My buddy with the airboat is working that week this year...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You got my sizes Unc! When you heading out shaddy?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Heading that way in an hour!


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

myprozac said:


> My buddy with the airboat is working that week this year...


Thank god! You guys were obnoxious last year in jones.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Its For a good cause deal with it!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

zthomas18 said:


> Thank god! You guys were obnoxious last year in jones.


Man, I hate those things. They really screw up the enjoyment for everyone else. One of my best buds bought one and pulled up to my dock. First thing I said was, "Hey Eddy, let me ask you a question. How do you think a perfectly wonderful person can become an ***hole instantly?" He said, "I dunno. Drink too much?" I said, "Good answer, but that's not it. The answer is: They buy an airboat."


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Its For a good cause deal with it!!


Ya no joke. Think we ran 8 trips that day loading the boat down with traps and trash each time. When I say trash it wasn't just crab traps we picked up in the marshes. Think it was around a 100 traps that day for this boat. All the other boats that came in that whole week didn't even total 50 traps collectively at this station. Thought the whole idea was to help the environment?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Wash off the tailgates and hide the oysters....
Lets see how long Harbor lets a bote idle at the dock this year.

Hope to see some old friends. It's been way too long.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Hi Louie!!

welcome back.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> Hi Louie!!
> 
> welcome back.


Thanks BertS. Still having to shield my eyes from the light. Being in solitary confinement that long takes a toll.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

well they for sure weren't starving you any in there!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> well they for sure weren't starving you any in there!!


:rotfl:

:rotfl:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl:


I know.......I know.........

FUB!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> I know.......I know.........
> 
> FUB!


Nah...That only comes from Dana, SC and Pat. LOL
And a thrown deodorant canister from the elder of the group.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

There goes the neighborhood!!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

easy


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

"The Marshall" said:


> easy


Next thing you know Paul and Pat will come out of hiding and start posting


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> man, i hate those things. They really screw up the enjoyment for everyone else. One of my best buds bought one and pulled up to my dock. First thing i said was, "hey eddy, let me ask you a question. How do you think a perfectly wonderful person can become an ***hole instantly?" he said, "i dunno. Drink too much?" i said, "good answer, but that's not it. The answer is: They buy an airboat."


x2 why can't they put a muffler on those things !


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

fishhook46 said:


> x2 why can't they put a muffler on those things !


stay on topic fellas!!

we are talking about all the weight Louie gained during his solitary confinement.

we ain't talking about air boats, or the crab trap clean up. or the shirts that are selling in memory of Melon.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

BertS said:


> stay on topic fellas!!
> 
> we are talking about all the weight Louie gained during his solitary confinement.
> 
> we ain't talking about air boats, or the crab trap clean up. or the shirts that are selling in memory of Melon.


Yeah and the fact that it now takes him 3 trips instead of 2 when he hauls arse!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> Yeah and the fact that it now takes him 3 trips instead of 2 when he hauls arse!!


Are you done talking yet? Man, you remind me of a recently paroled poster here.:work::headknock:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Are you done talking yet? Man, you remind me of a recently paroled poster here.:work::headknock:slimer:


:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Are you done talking yet? Man, you remind me of a recently paroled poster here.:work::headknock:slimer:


Lol...that could be any of 4 different people now!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol...that could be any of 4 different people now!


get off the www and go make your jobsite safe :headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Soon as the Crab Trap is over Mont is locking them up again! LOL


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> stay on topic fellas!!
> 
> we are talking about all the weight Louie gained during his solitary confinement.
> 
> we ain't talking about air boats, or the crab trap clean up. or the shirts that are selling in memory of Melon.


I just want to know, have you gained more kids since I went on hiatus, or have I gained more weight? I'm thinking you win.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> get off the www and go make your jobsite safe :headknock


You must be a union tard.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Soon as the Crab Trap is over Mont is locking them up again! LOL


You still have that girls number? 911.
Watch out for spaceships.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, I call her weekly or more often. I informed her to come by and be on stand by! She's going to come hang out.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Will there be butterfingers there?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> :rotfl:


What you laughing at Fat Batman???


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I just want to know, have you gained more kids since I went on hiatus, or have I gained more weight? I'm thinking you win.


while it's no secret, I do love kids........but really it's about the practicing I really like.

yeah, I win.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> Will there be butterfingers there?


I heard there will be a free keg.

bring your own cup.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Will u be at the next ctcu?




This will be the main event of the decade.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Is this the next Main Event?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Will there be BarBQue?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Be alert


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Will there be BarBQue?


Yes....IJ is doing his Infamous beef ribs!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I heard there will be a free keg.
> 
> bring your own cup.


:cheers:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> :cheers:


Heard FlatOutFishing was bringing some Coors Light that he owed in a bet.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Will the bet collector be there?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sounds like a hug fest


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> sounds like a hug fest


there will be a hugging booth for you


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Be alert!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good Lawd. Here we go again.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

S H


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

IWDJ


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

any of you upstanding internet posters know the status of the shirts?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BertS said:


> any of you upstanding internet posters know the status of the shirts?


shirts are ordered. Due to arrive by Feb. 13.

Harbormaster is handling shirt sales.

All proceeds go to Melon's wife

blow up his PM box


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> shirts are ordered. Due to arrive by Feb. 13.
> 
> Harbormaster is handling shirt sales.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all you do big guy!!:dance:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Thanks for all you do big guy!!:dance:


HA!!!

speckle wouldn't even make a speck on a pimple on the end of the big guy's..........

nose.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I heard there will be a free keg.
> 
> bring your own cup.


:rotfl: What flavor y'all want this time?



fishin shallow said:


> Good Lawd. Here we go again.


X2



speckle-catcher said:


> shirts are ordered. Due to arrive by Feb. 13.
> 
> Harbormaster is handling shirt sales.
> 
> ...


I hope he ordered a medium.

:brew2:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I hope he ordered a medium.
> 
> :brew2:


one for each of your arms?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

someone needs to bring a bean pot and do Beans. So IJ can dump a whole bottle of pepper in it for old times! 


Brad, Just pick a flavor. The ones you bring ALWAYS GO FAST!

Freon, A case of bite size Butterfingers were picked up yesterday!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Are sacks of oysters around yet?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> one for each of your arms?


A medium wouldn't fit over his head.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> A medium wouldn't fit over his head.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Will there be BBQ?
Can we shoot guns off the dock?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Will there be plenty of toothpicks?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Can we shoot guns off the dock?


Only if you wear floaties!!!

:brew2:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you guys need your own website!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jc said:


> you guys need your own website!!!


I know huh


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> you guys need your own website!!!


just bought one


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

A4A?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> just bought one


Well turn it on!


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

X2


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

jc said:


> you guys need your own website!!!





InfamousJ said:


> just bought one


What name did you use?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to make it to the clean up, working outta town. But I would like to purchase a shirt to help with the family of Melon, can they be purchased still?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

LouieB said:


> What name did you use?


onthelooppaintedbrickbrokenmirrorchevydrivinanawhitestalkininternetJtheaddictswebsite.com


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Well turn it on!


you are not part of the group



LouieB said:


> What name did you use?


went with your suggestion


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

postking.com


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

XV6


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Uncle Harbor, is your little bitty baby brother's nephew bringing crunchy peanut butter?

I need to know to leave the dog at home or not.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

BertS said:


> Uncle Harbor, is your little bitty baby brother's nephew bringing crunchy peanut butter?
> 
> I need to know to leave the dog at home or not.


What the heck? Is this a story that can be told, or only imagined?Op


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

martykaan said:


> What the heck? Is this a story that can be told, or only imagined?Op


it wasn't me...but no comment.

:rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

waterspout said:


> postking.com


Rockport Operator.
Carwash Stalker.
Mermaid Hunter
White Boot Wearer.

So many options.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> Uncle Harbor, is your little bitty baby brother's nephew bringing crunchy peanut butter?
> 
> I need to know to leave the dog at home or not.


I think Dana still has flashbacks and nightmares from that story. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Rockport Operator.
> Carwash Stalker.
> Mermaid Hunter
> White Boot Wearer.
> ...


LOL true that!:rotfl: Kerwin, Crayton, Sohn... mudbewithyou......


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Rockport Operator.
> Carwash Stalker.
> Mermaid Hunter
> White Boot Wearer.
> ...


AnnaWhitewannabe.com would suit him the best:an5:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

InfamousJ IS Ana White


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

his new site is up for three weeks and he has 5,764 post


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harbor!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

lotta be alerts


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Oala2


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Do the T-shirts come in yellow?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Looky Looky!The B Listers have been set free.Harbor I will take 2 xxl if it is not too late.Thinking about how I can make it down so I fifty fifty now.Be good to see everyone.Crow


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Rockport Operator.
> Carwash Stalker.
> Mermaid Hunter
> White Boot Wearer.
> ...


Infatuatedwithrichard.com


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I think it's time to dump this thread. Start a new one and maybe we can actually sell some shirts and raise some money for Sheila.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

TexasDux said:


> I think it's time to dump this thread. Start a new one and maybe we can actually sell some shirts and raise some money for Sheila.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Do it Dux.

Maybe the resident "big guy" can even get it to a sticky?

a new thread just for t shirt orders, so it doesn't get cluttered up with our BS'n

I don't have a paypal account, but maybe you or Uncle Harbor could set one up just for this?

I saw a Silver Alert on the way in to H-town this morning, and ol' Uncle Harbor has been quiet the last few days. Hope he's OK.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> Do it Dux.
> 
> Maybe the resident "big guy" can even get it to a sticky?
> 
> ...


Nope not me. I've already seen by this thread in trying to do something for our buddy it still became a ST playground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

